# Who makes the best convection oven? Moving bakery and need to purchase one.



## baklajava (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi new friends - I'm moving my business but leaving my current Moffat convection oven behind for the new owner.  Don't know what to buy for my next location.  Moffat has been great except for the very high cost of light bulbs LOL!  They are like $18 each and hard to find!  I've had to repair it a couple of times in 5 years but overall it has been a great oven.  Other recommendations?  Thanks,

Betsy at BaklaJava

baklajava.com


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had great luck with Blogett, and Southbend. Just stay away from the Japan Imports because if thermostat gets even a little wet it burns out. I do not use them for baking, just cooking.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had great luck with Blogett, and Southbend. Just stay away from the Japan Imports because if thermostat gets even a little wet it burns out. I do not use them for baking, just cooking.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had great luck with Blogett, and Southbend. Just stay away from the Japan Imports because if thermostat gets even a little wet it burns out. I do not use them for baking, just cooking.


----------

